# Woodfast m410



## spasm (10 Mar 2011)

Hi All,

Looks as if i'm going to get a lathe upgrade from a sip 01490 to a woofast m410, have any of you got any experiance of this lathe, 
I have seen it looks in good condition what are your thoughts as there is a wealth of knowldge here.

Spasm

PS i can't find anything about these lathes on the internet they are probably under a diferent name.


----------



## Blister (10 Mar 2011)

Woodfast are made in Australia 

Early models are belt speed change 

Later models are electronic variable speed 

1.5HP so plenty of power 

Heavy ( Good ) 

20" swing over bed 

16" along the bed 

M33 x 3.5 spindle thread so a popular size 

No 2 morse tapers 

No swivel headstock 

I have owned one and its bigger brother M910 

All above from Memory so may not be 100% accurate 

is it worth buying ? YES depending on price and what comes with it , chuck / face plate / drive - revolving center


----------



## woodyturner (10 Mar 2011)

The new Woodfast lathes now come out of the record stable the MAXI 1 and 2 also the little bother DML305-vs I have the Maxi 1 and the DML 305-vs and if they are anything to go by then they are fantastic machines 
Woody


----------



## spasm (10 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the info guys,

Been checking on the net still can't find to much about it, what i can say it has with the lathe- it is a short bed, has tail stock and revolving center also has a faceplate, 
and headstock center pin, no chuck but mine can be adapted to fit. the lathe also has bowl turning at the back of the lathe so can turn 20" over bed and 35-36" 
platters at the back of the lathe all fittings are supplied apart from face plate and chuck as these need thread in the other direction.

One more bit of info it has a 5 speed pully system and this can also be controled eletrically by turning a nob so eletric speed control as well.

The lathe its self is in good condition and has a price of £750.00 

what you guys think?

Spasm


----------



## Blister (10 Mar 2011)

Sounds a bit pricey to me compared with new guaranteed lathes , It must be 15 years old at least ?

Better offer would be £600 as it has no chuck  

You may have problems getting a chuck for the outboard end of the lathe as its a strange thread


----------



## spasm (10 Mar 2011)

Hi again,

Not sure of age didn't get those details put a diposit on it now should be getting it in about 3 weeks, i'll see it in action by then as well.

Spasm


----------



## spasm (11 Mar 2011)

Sorry to bump this thread,

Any one know where i can find a manual for this lathe I know its a short bed but would like to know the distance dettween centers.

spasm


----------



## myturn (11 Mar 2011)

It's 16 inches between centres, with a 20 inch swing.


----------



## kevinmacq (28 Mar 2011)

Good lathe, Never had any bother with my one till just now when my faceplate has somehow got stuck on the outboard side. Had problem with the motor in the past when the key holding the pulley onto the shaft disintigrated but managed to source a replacement one from a motor refurbisher locally.


----------



## spasm (28 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the replies, 

just went and paid for it today hopefully it will be delivered on thursday bit heavy to put in the van/car. 

spasm


----------

